# Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe mein Problem schon im Teltarif erklärt, bekam aber nur eine –allerdings gute- Antwort. Deshalb folgt nur hier der 2. Versuch. Vorweg: Es geht um Sprachtelefonie, nicht um Dialer.

Wir hatten und habe bis heute noch nie (!!!) mit anderen Anbietern außer der Dt. Telekom telefoniert. Rechnung pro Monat etwa 25 €. Einen Internetanschluss haben wir nicht. In den Rechnungen Nov/Dez 02 tauchten Beträge anderer Anbieter für Flirtlines und von der Dt. Telekom für 0190- und 01379 Nummern auf. Lt. nachträglichen EVN´s immer für Verbindungen an Werktagen zwischen 12.00 und 16.00 Uhr. Dauer zwischen 7 Sekunden und 20 Minuten. Dauer zwischen den Verbindungen teilweise weniger als 15 Sekunden. Das Ganze konzentrierte sich auf 7 Werktage. Zu diesen Zeiten waren entweder meine Frau oder ich zu Hause, so dass immer jemand bei den (kleinen) Kindern war, die damit außer Verdacht sind. Beide gleichzeitig waren wir zu diesen Zeiten nachweislich nie zu Hause. Wir haben zu Hause nur im Wohnzimmer ein altes Telefon mit Schnur, sogar ohne Wahlwiederholung. Der Hausanschluss wurde nicht manipuliert. 

Nun in Stichpunkten weiter:

Firma Takline:
ca. 200,-- €, Widerspruch, reger Schriftverkehr mit Intrum und (...), EVN bzw. nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung angefordert und bekommen, Prüfprotokoll angefordert, nicht bekommen, Legitimation von (...) angefordert, auch nicht bekommen. Ruhe seit Mai 2003.

Firma dtms bzw. Nexet:
ca. 11,--€, Schriftverkehr wie bei Talkline, Ruhe seit Okober 2003

Firma 01019: 
ca 2,-- €, Widerspruch, danach schriftlicher Verzicht von 01019

Firma klick Tel:
ca. 1,50 €, Widerspruch, nichts mehr gehört

Firma Ventelo:
 ca. 1,50 €, Widerspruch, nichts mehr gehört

Dt. Telekom:
ca. 20,-- €, Widerspruch, EVN zugesandt, Prüfprotokoll angefordert, Verzicht von Telekom aus "reiner Kulanz".

Habe Talkline und Nexnet sowie frühzeitig mitgeteilt, dass meine Weigerung zu zahlen, entgültig ist. Bisher habe ich noch keinen Anwalt eingschaltet.

Habe ich mich richtig verhalten?
Wie wird es voraussichtlich weitergehen?
Welche Chancen habe ich vor Gericht?
Gibt es schon Urteile, die zu meinem Fall passen würden?



Gruß Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/olgkoblenz141103.htm

Dieses Urteil könnte eventuell passen. Ich bin aber kein Jurist.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2003)

@ Wibu


Das oben genannte Urteil betrifft Sprachtelefonie. Nach meiner Übersicht über entsprechende Gerichtsurteil haben Verbraucher da eher weniger Chancen als bei Dialern im Internet.

Das Anfordern eines Prüfprotokolls ist in jedem Fall richtig. Du schreibst, dass der Hausanschluss nicht manipuliert wurde. Woher hast Du die Erkenntnis.

Noch ein Tip: Registriere Dich hier, dann kannst Du auch persönliche Nachrichten (PN) erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

*Probleme mit Talkline*

Hallo Jurist,

ich habe ein Einfamilienhaus ohne Einliegerwohnung. Der Hausanschluss "sieht aus wie immer".

Habe übrigens im Dez. 02 die Nummerngassen 0190, 0900, 010, 118 sperren lassen. Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Kann es sich um einen Abrechnungsfehler handeln oder ist auch eine Fremdaufschaltung möglich? Schließlich haben alle Firmen außer Talkline und dtms/Nexnet Ruhe gegeben. Diese machen jedoch noch nicht einmal den Versuch, die Richtigkeit zu beweisen, sondern verschicken lediglich Formschreiben. Hätten die doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig, wenn die Verbindungen korrekt berechnet worden wären.


Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Hallo, Gast

habe mir das OLG Urteil angesehen. Hier hatte die Telekom eine technische Vollprüfung durchgeführt, die die Richtigkeit der Verbindungen bestätigte.

Talkline und dtms/Nexnet haben bei mir keine technische Überprüfung durchgeführt. Sie schreiben lediglich, dass die Abrechngssysteme zertifiziert seien. 

Ach ja, die zugeschickten EVN hatte überigens die Überschrift "Einzelverbindungs*übersicht*", nicht -nachweis.

Ich denke, dass das Urteil nicht passt.


Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Gast
> 
> 
> Talkline und dtms/Nexnet haben bei mir keine technische Überprüfung durchgeführt. Sie schreiben lediglich, dass die Abrechngssysteme zertifiziert seien.
> ...



Es ist KEIN Abrechnungssystem weder von Telkom noch von Talkline zertifiziert. Quelle: T-com.
deswegen wichtig vergleiche Verbindungs daten mit T-com und Talkline.
und man unteschiede in der Verbindungs zeit und dauer festellen.


----------



## Rechenknecht (8 Dezember 2003)

TL/Intrum behauptet aber was anderes


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Talkline hat eine Kopie eines Zertifikats vorgelegt, das zur Abrechnung von Mehrwertdienstleistungen und CbC berechtigt. Vermutlich bekommt das jeder zugeschickt, der Einwände hat, zusammen mit dem EVN. 

Beweiskraft hat dieses Zertifikat jedenfalls nicht.

Ach ja, meine Anfrage zwecks Zusendung des Prüfprotokolls hat TL wie folgt beantwortet:

"Wir haben Ihre Rechnung eingehend überprüft, konnten eine Fehlabrechnung im Verbindungszeitraum nicht feststellen. Die Verbindungen sind an verschiedenen Orten unabhängig voneinander mit denselben Verbindungsdaten erfaßt worden. Die Verbindungen sind daher in der abgerechneten Form und Länge geführt worden und Konnten eindeutig Ihrem Festnetzanschluss zugeordnet werden. Selbstverständlich sind wir gerne bereit, die technischen Abläufe von einem unserer Netztechniker bestätigen zu lassen, sollte eine gerichtliche Klärung wider Erwarten notwendig sein".

Zitat Ende.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das TL gar nicht in der Lage ist, dieses Prüfprotokoll zu erstellen oder einen evtl. Abrechngsfehler bereits bemerkt hat und trotzdem versucht, die Forderung einzutreiben. Dtms/Nesnet haben sich erst gar nicht die Mühe gemacht, auf meine Forderung  um Zusendung des Prüfprotokolls einzugehen.


Wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2003)

Zu Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV  bzw. Zertifizierung :

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Danke, Jurist!

Ich fühle mich jetzt doch gleich wesentlich besser. Zwei Kleine Fragen noch:
Wo wurde das Urteil veröffentlicht und ist dieses Urteil auch auf Sprachtelefonie anwendbar?

Wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Jurist!
> 
> Ich fühle mich jetzt doch gleich wesentlich besser. Zwei Kleine Fragen noch:
> Wo wurde das Urteil veröffentlicht und ist dieses Urteil auch auf Sprachtelefonie anwendbar?
> ...




Das ist kein Urteil, sondern ein Auszug aus einem Schriftsatz eines Rechtsanwalts, der viele Betroffene vertritt.

Er hat diesen Teil dankenswerterweise zur Verfügung gestellt und kann von anderen Betroffenen abgewandelt in Schriftsätzen verwendet werden.

Auch wir arbeiten mit Textbausteinen und Standard-Texten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=29


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (8 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:

```
Hallo 

Wir hatten und habe bis heute noch nie (!!!) mit anderen Anbietern außer der Dt. Telekom telefoniert. Rechnung pro Monat etwa 25 €. Einen Internetanschluss haben wir nicht. In den Rechnungen Nov/Dez 02 tauchten Beträge anderer Anbieter für Flirtlines und von der Dt. Telekom für 0190- und 01379 Nummern auf. Lt. nachträglichen EVN´s immer für Verbindungen an Werktagen zwischen 12.00 und 16.00 Uhr. Dauer zwischen 7 Sekunden und 20 Minuten. Dauer zwischen den Verbindungen teilweise weniger als 15 Sekunden. Das Ganze konzentrierte sich auf 7 Werktage. Zu diesen Zeiten waren entweder meine Frau oder ich zu Hause, so dass immer jemand bei den (kleinen) Kindern war, die damit außer Verdacht sind. Beide gleichzeitig waren wir zu diesen Zeiten nachweislich nie zu Hause. Wir haben zu Hause nur im Wohnzimmer ein altes Telefon mit Schnur, sogar ohne Wahlwiederholung. Der Hausanschluss wurde nicht manipuliert. 

Habe ich mich richtig verhalten?
Wie wird es voraussichtlich weitergehen?
Welche Chancen habe ich vor Gericht?
Gibt es schon Urteile, die zu meinem Fall passen würden?

Gruß Wibu
```

Hallo Wibu, 
hier habe ich zwei Urteile über Sprachtelefonie aus den Jahren 2001

25.01.01 - Landgericht München: Nachprüfbarkeit der Gebühren

Wer eine - seiner Meinung nach - überhöhte Telefonrechnung bekommt, muss übrigens nachprüfen können, ob und wie diese Kosten entstanden sind. Auch das ist inzwischen richterlich geregelt. Sperrt die Telekom wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung einen Telefonanschluss, so ist dies unzulässig, wenn das Unternehmen die gewählten Nummern nicht vollständig mitteilen kann, lautet der Tenor eines Urteils des Landgerichts München (Az. I 15 T 9232/00) aus dem Jahr 2000. 

In dem Fall hatte die Telekom einer Frau Telefongebühren über 2000 Mark berechnet, darunter über 1000 Mark für nächtliche Anrufe bei einer 0190-Nummer. Weil die Frau diese Gebühren nicht zahlen wollte, sperrte die Telekom den Anschluss. Zu Unrecht, wie das Gericht entschied. Denn aus dem Verbindungsnachweis waren die letzten drei Ziffern der angeblich angerufenen 0190-Nummer nicht ersichtlich. Der Frau sei damit nicht möglich gewesen nachzuprüfen, ob hier nicht sittenwidriger Telefonsex betrieben wurde.

Eine ähnliche Rechtsauffassung vertritt auch das OLG Dresden in einem Urteil vom 25. Januar 2001. Bestreitet der Kunde, bestimmte Gespräche geführt zu haben, muss demnach die Telefongesellschaft beweisen, dass die Telekommunikations-Leistungen tatsächlich in dem behaupteten Umfang in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreitet der Kunde die Gespräche tatsächlich geführt zu haben, muss die Telefongesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen zugrundeliegenden Verbindungsdaten vorlegen. Der Kunde kann zwar mit Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung ausgeschlossen werden, wenn er innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist keinen Einspruch hiergegen erhebt. In diesem Fall ist das Löschen der Einzelverbindungsnachweise für das Unternehmen unschädlich. Dies gilt aber nur, wenn dem Kunden die jeweiligen Rechnungen auch tatsächlich zugegangen sind, was wiederum das Telefonunternehmen zu beweisen hat (OLG Dresden, Urteil vom 25.01.2001 Az.: 9 U 2729/00).


gruß
gunnar
[/quote]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Dezember 2003)

Talkline schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben Ihre Rechnung eingehend überprüft, konnten eine Fehlabrechnung im Verbindungszeitraum nicht feststellen. Die Verbindungen sind an verschiedenen Orten unabhängig voneinander mit denselben Verbindungsdaten erfasst worden. Die Verbindungen sind daher in der abgerechneten Form und Länge geführt worden und konnten eindeutig Ihrem Festnetzanschluss zugeordnet werden. *Selbstverständlich sind wir gerne bereit, die technischen Abläufe von einem unserer Netztechniker bestätigen zu lassen, sollte eine gerichtliche Klärung wider Erwarten notwendig sein.*



@Wibu:

Ich muss mal ganz blöd fragen: Wann hat Dir Talkline das geschrieben?

Zur technischen Prüfung nach § 16 TKV gibt es in der neueren Rechtsprechung eindeutige Hinweise:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghamburgstgeorg261103.htm



			
				AG Hamburg St. Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Nach § 16 Abs. 1 TKV ist dem Kunden jedenfalls dann, wenn er Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte erhebt, das Verbindungsaufkommen nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und es ist eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. *Nach der Regelung des § 16 Abs. 1 TKV handelt es sich um eine Einzelfallprüfung, die nach der Erhebung von Einwendungen zu erfolgen hat.* Das von ihr mit Schriftsatz vom 18. September 2003 vorgelegte Zertifikat ist keine Dokumentation über eine Einzelfallprüfung.



Damit wird jede Verwechslungsgefahr zwischen der jährlich notwendigen Prüfung der Abrechnungssysteme nach § 5 TKV und der Einzelfallprüfung nach § 16 TKV ausgeschlossen...

§ 16 TKV sagt netter Weise nicht nur klipp und klar, wann die technische Prüfung zu erfolgen hat( nämlich nach der Einwendung und nicht erst dann, wenn der widerspenstige "Kunde" vor Gericht gezerrt werden soll), sondern auch wo:



			
				§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung *bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird*, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflusst haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, daß die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind...



Da die Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, regelmäßig außerhalb des Talkline-Netzes liegt, ist eine Bestätigung der technischen Abläufe von "einem unserer Netzwerktechniker", wie Talkline so schön schreibt so viel wert, wie eine eidesstattliche Versicherung der Putze, dass abrechnungstechnisch alles seine Richtigkeit gehabt hat.


----------



## Counselor (8 Dezember 2003)

@Wibu

kleine Ergänzung zum Vorredner:

1) Takline muß im Prüfbericht mindestens angeben welche Anlagen mit welchem Ergebnis geprüft wurden
2) die Prüfung kann letztlich nur die Telekom durchführen, da ja die mangelfreie Leistungserbringung bis zu deiner Telefondose erbracht werden muß.
3) ein lückenhafter Prüfbericht kann im Gerichtsverfahren zB durch Zeugenbeweis ergänzt werden (vgl  OLG Koblenz, Urt. v. 14.11.2003, Az. 8 U 824/02 ).
4) Wenn die technische Prüfung gar nicht nachgewiesen wird, dann muß der Carrier den Vollbeweis erbringen, daß ein Verbindungsvertrag geschlossen wurde. (http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD6)

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2003)

Danke an alle,

ich werde mich jetzt zurücklehnen und bis zum Mahnbescheid alle weiteren Schreiben ingnorieren.

An Haudraufundschluss:

Das freche Schreiben von TL wegen des Prüfprotokolls bekam ich Ende März, also lange vor dem Urteil. Das kannte ich bis jetzt gar nicht.


Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> , so dass immer jemand bei den (kleinen) Kindern war,
> 
> ...



War der immer jemand eigentlich immer der gleiche?

Bye,
Ralf.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ralf,

dieser jemand waren immer meine Frau oder ich. Noch was:

@ alle

Mir wurde von Fa. Ventelo eine Verbindung zur Nummer 01989xxx berechnet. Wer weiß, was sich dahinter verbirgt?

Gruß Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde von Fa. Ventelo eine Verbindung zur Nummer 01989xxx berechnet. Wer weiß, was sich dahinter verbirgt?


Da die Nummer verkürzt ist, es sich jedoch um eine eines "anderen Anbieters" lt. Deiner Telefonrechnung handelt, kannst Du die vollständige Nummer bei Ventelo erfragen. Ventelo selbst ist ein Unternehmen der QSC AG http://www.ventelo.de/
Du wirst damit rechen müssen, dass Ventelo die Nummer auch nur wieder weiter vermietet hat.
Damit sich für die Zukunft Deine Fragen einfacher beantworten lassen, beauftrage doch den unverkürzeten Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei Deinem Telefonprovider und überlege mal, ob nicht eine Sperrung der 0190/0900er Nummern für Deine Haushaltkasse Erleichterung bringt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Tschuldige Anna,

ich habe die Frage falsch gestellt. Mir ist die Rufnummerngasse 0198 unbekannt. 


Gruß Wibu


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldige Anna,
> ich habe die Frage falsch gestellt. Mir ist die Rufnummerngasse 0198 unbekannt.
> Gruß Wibu



Steht dies wirklich so auf der Telefonrechnung?
Als Internetzugang gibt es nur 0191, 0192 , 0193 , 0193 , 0194

Mehrwertnummern beginnen alle mit 0190 , dann die Kennziffern 1-9 bzw 0 als frei tarifierbar:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html

(neu natürlich jetzt die 0900)


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Ja, steht so im EVN von Ventelo. Eine Verbindung mit 2 Sekunden.

Gruß Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

.... und eine Verbindung mit 9 Sekunden. Verbindungsentgelt je 0,69 € +MWST.


Gruß Wibu


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, steht so im EVN von Ventelo. Eine Verbindung mit 2 Sekunden.
> 
> Gruß Wibu



Ich würde Ventelo (schriftlich) anfragen , was das für eine  Verbindung sein soll, als Mehrwert oder sonstige Vorwahl 
im normalen Telefonnnetz ist diese  Nummer unbekannt 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Mo Ping (29 Dezember 2003)

Wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldige Anna,
> 
> ich habe die Frage falsch gestellt. Mir ist die Rufnummerngasse 0198 unbekannt.
> 
> ...



Laut RegTP: 0198 - Routingnummern für Auskunftsdienste
siehe 
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-01-00-00_m/index.html


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2003)

Stimmt, nur hab ich noch nie von einem Auskunftsdienst gehört oder gelesen, der 
mit dieser Nummer arbeitet " : (0)1989 - Routingnummern für Auskunftsdienste" 

Es sei denn Ventelo leitet eine der schwachsinnig  teuren 01188 Auskünfte (siehe die lächerliche TV-Werbung) 
darüber, was allerdings sehr merkwürdig wäre 

kein Suchdienst im I-Net gibt auch nur den leisesten Hinweis, daher bleibe ich dabei 
Ventelo zu fragen , was das sein soll, so viele Dienste kann es dann ja wohl nicht davon geben....


----------



## Mo Ping (29 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn Ventelo leitet eine der schwachsinnig  teuren 01188 Auskünfte (siehe die lächerliche TV-Werbung) darüber, .......



01188 ? Was´n das? Oder meinst du 118.. ? :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2003)

Laß die Null weg, normalerweise sollte man  führende Nullen unterdrücken


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht eine neue Masche Dialer unters Volk zu bringen, an Erfindungsreichtum 
mangelt es den Ganoven dieser Zunft bestimmt nicht...
J.


----------



## dotshead (29 Dezember 2003)

Ventelo betreibt unter den Rufnummer 11822 (national) oder 11823 (international) Auskunftsdienste.
 Grüße aus ME

Dots


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2003)

und was hat das mit 01989 zu tun? Die Frage geht nach 01989, das andere war wohl nur eine  Vermutung 
Nach wie vor kann nur Ventelo die Auskunft über diese mysteriöse Vorwahl geben, es sei denn Ventelo  wäre selbst 
"überfordert" ....
J.


----------



## Mo Ping (29 Dezember 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach wie vor kann nur Ventelo die Auskunft über diese mysteriöse Vorwahl geben, es sei denn Ventelo  wäre selbst
> "überfordert" ....
> J.


Und davon ist auszugehen. Hab selbst schon 1,5 Jahre auf solche Info´s gewartet, allerdings von Talkline.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Und davon ist auszugehen. Hab selbst schon 1,5 Jahre auf solche Info´s gewartet,



Na dann hoffen wir doch, daß die "Kunden" von MP nicht auch so lange warten müssen.....


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Ventelo nichts dazu, außer das die Verbindungen in Ordnung wären und ich gefälligst bezahlen soll. Lt. EVN liefen die Verbindungen zur 0198xxx über die 11822. Was soll`s, bezahlt habe ich nicht und alle notwendigen Einwände wurden erhoben. Habe auch nichts mehr davon gehört. Seltsam ist das aber schon.

Wer kann mir denn erklären, was Routingnummern eingentlich sind?

@ Jupp11
Ein Dialer kann es nicht gewesen sein, weil ich zu Hause kein Internet habe. Aber nach dem Chaos auf meinen damaligen Telefonrechnungen würde mich aus das nicht mehr verwundern


Gruß Wibu


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Im Juni leztzen Jahres hatte ich bei (...) die fehlende Vollmacht gerügt. Diese habe ich gestern !!! erhalten, natürlich rückdatiert auf das Datum des 1. Schreibens von (...). Die Vollmacht hat (...) von Talkline. Es liegt mir aber auch eine Kopie einer Abretungsvereinbarung zwischen TL und Intrum vor, die ich als Anlage zu einem Schreiben von Intrum vor dem ersten Kontakt mit (...) erhielt. 

Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass (...) wegen der Abtretungsvereinbarung eine Vollmacht von Intrum und nicht von TL erhalten müsste. Anscheinend ist die Forderung also doch nicht an Intrum abgetreten worden. Was ist nun mit deren Inkassokosten, die sich (...) auch schon holen wollte.

Versucht mich (...) zu verars..... pardon verulken oder ist dem nun ein peinlicher Fehler unterlaufen, wenn er sich mit Schreiben von Mai 03 indirekt als Beauftragter von Intrum (Telef. Rückfragen richten Sie an Intrum...) ausgibt und mir jetzt eine Vollmacht gleichen Datums von TL zuschickt?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Helft mir mal bitte. Mir fällt nichts schlaues dazu ein, außer (...) den Eingang der Vollmacht zu bestätigen und weiterhin nicht zu zahlen.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (27 April 2004)

@ Wibu

Mehr als  in meinem Musterfall  kann ich Dir leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Kann ein (Inkasso)Knecht gleichzeitig zwei Herren dienen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mittlerweile verschicken die (...) wieder fleißig Mahnungen, ohne -wie üblich- auf meine Einwände einzugehen oder auch nur den Versuch eines ernsthaften Nachweises zu machen.

Mir ist folgender Gedanke gekommen:


> § 263 BGB
> Betrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.



TL ist bekannt, das ich irgendwo einen System- oder Abrechnungsfehler vermute. TL weigert sich -wie üblich- hartnäckig, Nachweise zu erbringen. Ich vermute mal, weil die ganz genau wissen, das der Fehler existiert. Genau das habe ich denen auch geschrieben.

Wenn ich zugrunde lege, dass TL sich der fehlerhaften Abrechnung bewußt ist, dürfte der 263 BGB passen. Intrum und TL gegenüber habe ich den § 263 erwähnt. 

Ich beabsichtige, die (...) ebenfalls ausdrücklich an das Vorhandensein des § 263 zu erinnern und denen gleichzeitig mitzuteilen, dass ich hier einen versuchten Betrug seitens TL vermute. Dann könnten die sich, falls ich tatsächlich Anzeige gegen TL wegen Betrugsversuch und gegen Intrum und die (...) wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug erstatte, hinterher nicht mit Unwissenheit herausreden. Ich müsste dann aber zumindest das nächste Schreiben der (...) abwarten, um zu wissen, wie die damit umgehen.

Schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Mai 2004)

*(...)*

@wibu

Hi, warum schreibst Du nicht auch - wie ich - eine Beschwerde an die Anwaltskammer Frankfurt? Zwar warte ich noch auf Antwort, aber mit dem Fall befassen müssen sie sich. 

Mitfühlsame Grüße
Schwesterlein


----------



## wibu (26 Mai 2004)

@ Schwesterlein

Gute Idee, danke

@ all

wo wir einmal dabei sind, wo beschwert man sich über Intrum Justitia?

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (1 Juni 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> > § 263 *BGB*
> > Betrug
> > (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> >
> ...



Sorry, das hieß natürlich § 263 *StGB*. Wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken..

Ach ja, das Schreiben an die Axtmännlein ist unterwegs. Ich melde mich wieder.

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (9 Juli 2004)

Mein Schreiben mit Hinweis auf § 261 und § 263 StGB hat die Axtmännlein anscheinend nicht besonders beeindruckt. Der gerichtl. Mahnbescheid ist inzwischen angekommen. Widerspruch habe ich erhoben. Ich berichte weiter.

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (4 Januar 2005)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> In den Rechnungen *Nov/Dez 02 *tauchten Beträge anderer Anbieter für Flirtlines und von der Dt. Telekom für 0190- und 01379 Nummern auf. Lt. nachträglichen EVN´s immer für Verbindungen an Werktagen zwischen 12.00 und 16.00 Uhr. Dauer zwischen 7 Sekunden und 20 Minuten. Dauer zwischen den Verbindungen teilweise weniger als 15 Sekunden. Das Ganze konzentrierte sich auf 7 Werktage.


Ich habe gar nicht mitbekommen, dass § 8 TKV geändert wurde. Gilt für mich noch die alte Fassung? Wäre ja schön...



			
				Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schreiben mit Hinweis auf § 261 und § 263 StGB hat die Axtmännlein anscheinend nicht besonders beeindruckt. Der gerichtl. Mahnbescheid ist inzwischen angekommen.


Der kam im Juli 04. Stimmt´s, dass ich hier noch ein bisschen warten muss?

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (10 Januar 2005)

Hallooooo,
nachdem § 8 TKV geändert wurde, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob für mich die alte oder die neue Fassung gilt. Kann mir denn keiner was dazu sagen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2005)

Die neue Fassung steht > HIER <, aber was soll in der alten drin stehen, wo sich die neue doch nur auf die Verjährung gem. BGB beruft - also ist das hier mEn einschlägig.


----------



## wibu (11 Januar 2005)

In der alten Fasssung stand, dass die Verjährung zwei Jahre beträgt. Die Rechnungen sind von 2002, wären danach also mit Ablauf des 31.12.04 verjährt. Sollte die neue Fassung gelten, würde die Verjährungsfrist noch bis zum 31.12.05 andauern. Ich bin nicht sicher, welche Fassung für mich gilt, deshalb meine Frage.

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (17 Januar 2005)

Kann keiner helfen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Rechenknecht (26 Januar 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> In der alten Fasssung stand, dass die Verjährung zwei Jahre beträgt. Die Rechnungen sind von 2002, wären danach also mit Ablauf des 31.12.04 verjährt. Sollte die neue Fassung gelten, würde die Verjährungsfrist noch bis zum 31.12.05 andauern. Ich bin nicht sicher, welche Fassung für mich gilt, deshalb meine Frage.
> 
> Gruß wibu


Hi wibu, die Verjährungsarie endet am Ende des zweiten vollen Jahres. Für Rechnungen aus 2002 ist also Verjährungstermin 31.12.2005.

Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, kann mich jeder verbessern.


----------



## peanuts (26 Januar 2005)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wibu, die Verjährungsarie endet am Ende des zweiten vollen Jahres. Für Rechnungen aus 2002 ist also Verjährungstermin 31.12.2005.
> 
> Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, kann mich jeder verbessern.



Das wären dann drei volle Jahre: 2003, 2004, 2005. Vielleicht solltest du mal über deinen Nick nachdenken


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Januar 2005)

Aha. Jetzt ist die Verwirrung vollständig.
Was denn nun; Zwei oder drei volle Kalenderjahre? 
Würde mich auch interessieren, weil bei mir das Problem auch etwa im Nov. 2002 seinen Anfang nahm. 
@ wibu
Die (...) wissen wohl des öfteren nicht, wer ihr Mandant ist:
Ich mußte nach deren erstem Brief damals erst schriftlich nachfragen, weils aus dem Gelaber nicht hervorging. Die Antwort kam, doch als Monate später nach Widerspruch gegen den Gerichtlichen ein letztes Schreiben von denen kam, mit der Vermutung, bei meinem Widerspruch müsse es sich wohl um einen Irrtum handeln, war als Mandant die andere Firma angegeben. 
Ich fands lustig, weil ich schon vorher gefordert hatte, die ganze Abtretungskette mit entsprechenden Urkunden nachzuweisen. 
Das konnte oder wollte die Blase aber nicht.


----------



## wibu (26 Januar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Jetzt ist die Verwirrung vollständig.
> Was denn nun; Zwei oder drei volle Kalenderjahre?


Nach alter Fassung 2 Jahre, nach neuer Fassung (ab irgendwann in 2004) 3 Jahre. Welcher nun für "Altfälle" gilt, weiß wohl keiner so genau. 



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die (...) wissen wohl des öfteren nicht, wer ihr Mandant ist:


Stimmt. TL schreibt, Intrum wäre beauftragt worden. Intrum schreibt, die Forderung wäre abgetreten worden. (...) schreibt, Auftraggeber wäre Intrum. Auf der anwaltlichen Vollmacht, die danach kam, steht TL. Dann wieder ein Schreiben von den Axtmännern für Intrum, danach mal wieder eins für TL usw.
Die Krönung: In der Kostenaufstellung der (...) für Intrum und TL taucht dann noch ein Posten für dtms auf.... .

Meine Antwort diesbezüglich an (...): Keine.

Übrigens habe ich nach dem Widerspruch gegen den gerichtl. Mahnbescheid bis heute noch nichts gehört. Ist schon länger als 6 Monate her. Meinetwegen kanns so bleiben und wenn nicht bin ich bestens gerüstet.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Januar 2005)

Ich habe schon 12 Monate nichts mehr von denen gehört. 
Gut gerüstet bin ich auch, oder denke zumindest es zu sein. 
Zumal Talkline in ihrer Abrechnung Dinge behauptet, die physikalisch unmöglich sind: 
Angeblich zeitgleich zwei Einwahlen mit einem Analoganschluß und ähnliche Scherze. Da muß außer dem BGB auch noch mach Naturgesetz neu ausgelegt werden, um damit vor Gericht Blumentöpfe zu gewinnen. 
Machs wie ich: milde lächeln und abwarten ob die sich tatsächlich vor einem Richter blamieren wollen. 

Ärgerlich ist nur, dass die Festplatte, auf der die Beweise sind, wohl doch erst Anfang nächsten Jahres in den Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut werden kann, wegen Verjährung. Der Arme geiert schon lang auf das Ding.


----------



## wibu (26 Januar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Machs wie ich: milde lächeln und abwarten ob die sich tatsächlich vor einem Richter blamieren wollen.


Mach ich.

TL hat´s vor meinem heimatlichen AG schon mal gründlich vergeigt. In einem ganz eintscheidenen Teil passt das Urteile bei mir. Und wo´s nicht passt, passen andere ganz genau.

Gruß wibu


----------



## peanuts (26 Januar 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Plattenputzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich gilt bei Altfällen immer die kürzere Frist. Und die neue Regelung gilt seit 1.1.2002.


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Januar 2005)

Dann ist bei einer Einwahl mit einem Dailer (Von mir meist Mistvieh genannt) im November 2002 ja wohl leider ein "Neufall" anzunehmen, wenn die Neuregelung ab dem 1.1.2002 greift? 
Sorry, bin etwas bergiffsstutzig heute.


----------



## peanuts (26 Januar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist bei einer Einwahl mit einem Dialer (Von mir meist Mistvieh genannt) im November 2002 ja wohl leider ein "Neufall" anzunehmen, wenn die Neuregelung ab dem 1.1.2002 greift?
> Sorry, bin etwas bergiffsstutzig heute.


Korrekt. Verjährung Ende 2005.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2005)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Plattenputzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gilt diese "Verjährungsfrist" in beide Richtungen? Sprich: Könnte bei geeigneter Sachlage bezahltes Geld aus 2002 zurück gefordert werden?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls einer fragt: Wo steht das?  Na hier in Art 229 § 6 Abs 3 EGBG


----------



## wibu (27 Januar 2005)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> Plattenputzer schrieb:
> Aha. Jetzt ist die Verwirrung vollständig.
> Was denn nun; Zwei oder drei volle Kalenderjahre?
> ...



Das ist die Regelung im BGB und die gilt meines Wissens nur, wenn keine speziellen Regelungen getroffen worden sind. In der alten Fassung des § 8 TKV stand bis irgendwann Ende 2004 eine 2-jährige Verjahrungsfrist. In der Neufassung wurde die Verjährungfrist des BGB übernommen. Meines Wissens gibt es für Altfälle in der TKV  keine Übergangsregelung. Die Frage ist, ob die neue Regelung der TKV auch rückwirkend gilt oder erst für die Fälle, die nach der Änderung entstanden sind. Wo kann man eventuell was über das Inkrafttreten lesen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

@ Wibu

Eine spezielle Überleitung von Verjährungsfristen findest Du sicher nicht. Der Verweis auf das BGB schließt die Übergangsregelung des BGB mit ein. Also die günstigere Frist gilt auch dann. Schließllich verweist die neue TKV auf das BGB und seie Regelungen.


----------



## peanuts (27 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Durch Zahlung hast du den Anspruch anerkannt, fertich. Sich nachträglich auf Verjährung zu berufen geht nicht.


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Januar 2005)

Äh? Wie war das im Mittelteil?
Wenn der erlauchte Jurist richtig liegt, dann ist Wibu's und mein Problem also schon vor ein paar Tagen an Altersschwäche gestorben? 

Kann ich schon mal die Ahoi-Brause kaltstellen um mit meinen Söhnemännern den Sieg durch Aussitzen zu feiern? 

@jurist: Danke für den Geldwäschekrimi. War damals sehr erbaulich.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

@ Plattenputzer
de nada


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Januar 2005)

de nada? Keine Brause? 
Doch die längere Frist? 
Oh mein Gott, steh ich auf dem Schlauch. 
Donde es el tape addesivo?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

"De nada" war wegen des Krimis


----------



## Rechenknecht (13 Februar 2005)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Rechenknecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast recht, hatte wohl einen schlechen Tag.


----------



## wibu (15 September 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw36/s18575.html

Korrekt?

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (2 Januar 2006)

Mittlerweile schreiben wir das Jahr 2006 und die Verjährung der strittigen Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2002  ist mit Sicherheit eingetreten, wobei ich vermute, dass das auch schon 2005  so war.

Von Anfang an war ich mir sicher, dass die Forderungen nicht berechtigt waren und auf Grund von Abrechnungsfehlern entstanden (s. hierzu Seite 1 des Threads). Nachweise für die Richtigkeit der Forderungen konnte –obwohl teilweise mehrfach angefordert- keines der Unternehmen erbringen. Ich habe deshalb keine Zahlungen geleistet und die Angelegenheit ohne anwaltliche Hilfe und ohne Rechtsschutz sozusagen „ausgesessen“. Das hat manchmal einige Nerven gekostet, weil die „Nexnetten“, „Intrümmer“ und „(...)“ in ihren Mahnbriefen durch eine sehr rüde Schreibweise jede Menge Druck aufzubauen versuchten und die Forderungssumme immer weiter stieg. Während dieser Zeit konnte ich mir einiges Wissen aneignen und war guter Dinge, notfalls eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung erfolgreich zu überstehen. Hierfür hätte ich mir dann aber doch anwaltliche Hilfe gegönnt. 

Für die Hilfe hier aus dem Forum sage ich allen Beteiligten an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Gruß wibu


P.S.
Eine Bitte an alle Betroffenen: Wehrt euch gegen nicht berechtigte Forderungen. Macht euch schlau, was eure Rechte angeht. Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern oder mit billigen Behauptungen abspeisen und verwahrt euren Kram immer mindestens bis zum Eintritt der Verjährung.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Januar 2006)

@ wibu

Falls doch noch etwas kommt: 
Daran denken *Verjährung ist Einrede*. Du musst Dich ausdrücklich darauf berufen, erst dann prüft ein Gericht, ob die Forderung tatsächlich verjährt ist.


----------



## susasim (7 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*



wibu schrieb:


> Sorry, das hieß natürlich § 263 *StGB*. Wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken..
> 
> Ach ja, das Schreiben an die Axtmännlein ist unterwegs. Ich melde mich wieder.
> 
> Gruß wibu




Hi, ich bin Suse und habe jetzt auch so eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung von NexNet/dtms vorliegen. Aus der ist in keinster Weise zu erkennen, wofür die Anrufe getätigt worden sein sollen. 
Ist nach 2006 noch etwas gekommen?

Und was bitte schön sind Axtmännlein?


----------



## gisela33 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier.
Und habe folgendes Problem,besser gesagt meine Chefin.
Sie bekam heute eine Telefonrechnung von der Telekom,in der steht,daß sie angeblich am 8.7. eine 0900...Rufnummer gewählt hat und das Gespräch dauerte angeblich 23Minuten und kostet laut Rechnung 35.-€.
Die Fa.dtms wollte uns nicht weiterhelden.
Mein Kollege hat von einem anderen Telefon die Nummer angerufen,so es aber hieß,kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer.
Das ist sehr  merkwürdig.

Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp,was mir jetzt machen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Gisela


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*



gisela33 schrieb:


> Sie bekam heute eine Telefonrechnung von der Telekom,in der steht,daß sie angeblich am 8.7. eine 0900...Rufnummer gewählt hat


wie lautet die Nummer? ohne die Nummer zu kennen, ist nur Stochern im Nebel möglich


----------



## gisela33 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Die Nummer ist 0900 1101307


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Laut BNetzA Datenbank


> 0900 - 1 - 101307
> Diensteanbieter:
> Mobillion B. V.
> Copernicuslaan 30
> ...


Sagt das was?
http://www.mobillion.de/index.php


> Die Mobillion Deutschland GmbH widmet sich der Entwicklung, Gestaltung, Realisierung und Vermarktung von *Mehrwertdiensten für den Mobilfunkbereich*.
> Im Juni 2001 wurde die Mobillion Deutschland GmbH als ein hundertprozentiges Tochterunternehmen der Mobillion b.v. (Niederlande), die mehrheitlich im Besitz des Unternehmens „De Telegraaf“ ist, gegründet.


----------



## gisela33 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Danke schön.
und die zweite Nummer wäre 069 66410353

vielleicht kannst du dies auch rausfinden.
Die Nummer sollen am selben Tag  nur 2 Minuten vor der 0900 Nummer angerufen worden sein.Es sollen laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis 2 Gespräche mit sehr kurzer Dauer gewesen sein.So knapp 44Sekunden in etwa.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*



> Deutschland: 0900-1101307 (0,20 € die ersten 2 Min., dann 1,89 €/Min)
> Deutschland: 069-66410353 (29,00 € pro Anfrage) *


Symantec Support genutzt?

Star Finanz GmbH: Symantec Norton Produkte


----------



## gisela33 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Gisela


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Talkline und dtms/Nexnet*

Sei doch bitte so gut und sag Bescheid ob es dieser Support war.

(für den nächsten der daselbe Problem hat)


----------

